# DOW Large Cap index fund



## GOYCO (19 March 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find in Australia an index fund which tracks the Large Caps on the DOW? 

cheers


----------



## Staybaker (19 March 2007)

GOYCO said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can find in Australia an index fund which tracks the Large Caps on the DOW?
> 
> cheers




As far as I know there is none. You would need to buy a US fund ... probably the best bet would be an exchange-traded fund (ETF) which you could purchase through an Aussie broker which allows access to the US market.

Also, not sure what you mean by "the Large Caps on the DOW", since ALL of the DOW components are large caps ...

Cheers, Staybaker.


----------

